# Obsidian Detailing: Audi S3 Premium new car package



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

We have recently stepped up a couple of the packages we offer, this is now the top of the line "off the shelf" new car package we offer.

The car went through 2 stages of machine work due to a very poor upper surface of the paint robbing the car of all its gloss and reflection. Something I see on a few modern pearl paints these days, almost like a very fine peel. The finished article was immense

First off as always the car goes through a thorough wash and decontamination routine to get rid of all the dirt and bonded contaminants

LogoLicious_20170312_232816 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

LogoLicious_20170312_232907 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Once dried the car was pulled into the prep area and the wheels removed, for the arches and callipers to be cleaned and coated

LogoLicious_20170312_233028 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

LogoLicious_20170312_233145 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

LogoLicious_20170312_233311 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Whilst that was being done the wheels were machine polished to really get maximum effect, and then coated inside and out

LogoLicious_20170306_195620 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

LogoLicious_20170312_233500 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

LogoLicious_20170306_195341 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

LogoLicious_20170306_195443 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Refit, awaiting the caps to be machined, coated and refit

LogoLicious_20170312_233714 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Then car was then pulled into the work area ready for the magic to happen

LogoLicious_20170312_234129 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

And taped up to protect sensitive areas AND stop polishing dust settle in awkward areas

LogoLicious_20170312_234309 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Whilst still allowing me to polish all the gloss plastics

LogoLicious_20170313_193649 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Stevie corrected/flattened all the big areas with the rupes and a new compound from in2detailing (infinite cut) which has absolutely blown me away

LogoLicious_20170312_234501 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

LogoLicious_20170307_115833 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Whilst I cut the tighter bits in with wool and smaller pads on the rotary

IMG_20170308_155755_269 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

LogoLicious_20170312_234550 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

The kind of defects we were dealing with

LogoLicious_20170313_193747 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

LogoLicious_20170313_193824 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Also these 50/50's show the kind of gloss we gain from the slight flattening effect on the bulbs

LogoLicious_20170313_194019 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

LogoLicious_20170313_193930 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Once compounded the car was refined with soft pads and the new Gary dean infinite finish, again I was very VERY surprised

LogoLicious_20170313_194404 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

And the details like reg plates

LogoLicious_20170313_194819 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

LogoLicious_20170313_194907 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Lights and gloss blacks were polished

IMG_20170312_213326_788 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

After multiple wipe downs with spies hecker 7010 it was coating time

LogoLicious_20170313_195011 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

EVERYTHING externally was done

LogoLicious_20170313_195114 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

An early start the next day saw the interior thoroughly detailed

LogoLicious_20170313_203318 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

And the little details taken care of

LogoLicious_20170313_203450 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

And a final dust off ready for it to leave

LogoLicious_20170313_203132 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Some finished shots internally

LogoLicious_20170313_203555 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

LogoLicious_20170313_203641 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

LogoLicious_20170313_203726 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

LogoLicious_20170313_203853 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

LogoLicious_20170313_203946 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

And some shots in the trademark "saddleworth sunshine"

LogoLicious_20170313_204431 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Which always allows for some beading shots lol

LogoLicious_20170313_211429 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

I know its been a while since I last posted, ive been incredibly busy. I do post frequently on my social media to keep people upto date so please if you haven't already like, share and subscribe for more realtime updates on my day to day work etc


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Great job, looking good. I was laughing at the registration plates getting a detail and then see in 2nd to last pic you blanked out the reg plate


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work as always


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Great work matt &a couple, what's this new cutting compound like matt, and using a MF pad as well so I take it it was pretty hard paint you where dealing with.


----------



## Smanderson117 (Jan 19, 2015)

Looks absolutely spot on guys, top quality attention to detail. I will just say though, your respirator wont be having any effect with that stubble!


----------



## Steviemk6 (Nov 14, 2014)

chongo said:


> Great work matt &a couple, what's this new cutting compound like matt, and using a MF pad as well so I take it it was pretty hard paint you where dealing with.


Hi chongo, I'm sure Matt will answer also. Compound and finishing polish were amazing. Paint was hard as nails. As much as 5 hits on some panels to remove major defects.

Thanks

Stevie


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Studio is looking awsome Matt,ceiling lights wernt in last time I popped over, inspiring work by the way👍
That your car stevie?😎

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steviemk6 (Nov 14, 2014)

graham1970 said:


> Studio is looking awsome Matt,ceiling lights wernt in last time I popped over, inspiring work by the way👍
> That your car stevie?😎
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


Yeah that's mine Graham


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Nice car mate, the clarity you two have achieved is awsome....must admit I'm jealous lol

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Stunning


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Great job Matt and Stevie, love the before and after shots really show what work went into the detailing.
Is that damage to the steering wheel, presumably done by wearing a ring?? one reason I don't wear one.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Steviemk6 said:


> Hi chongo, I'm sure Matt will answer also. Compound and finishing polish were amazing. Paint was hard as nails. As much as 5 hits on some panels to remove major defects.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Stevie


Cheers Stevie, bloody 5 hits :doublesho it must of been as hard as

What's the name of the polishes mate:thumb:


----------



## neil b (Aug 30, 2006)

Stunning work my friend 👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻😀😀😀


----------



## Steviemk6 (Nov 14, 2014)

graham1970 said:


> Nice car mate, the clarity you two have achieved is awsome....must admit I'm jealous lol
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


Haha thanks mate, couldn't justify the extra 15k towards the rs3. I think Matt and I spent close to 30hrs compounding alone!


----------



## Steviemk6 (Nov 14, 2014)

camerashy said:


> Great job Matt and Stevie, love the before and after shots really show what work went into the detailing.
> Is that damage to the steering wheel, presumably done by wearing a ring?? one reason I don't wear one.


Hi mate, no the steering wheel is totally perfect, must have been a small patch left over from the dr leather wipes! I just ran down stairs to double check &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Steviemk6 (Nov 14, 2014)

chongo said:


> Cheers Stevie, bloody 5 hits :doublesho it must of been as hard as
> 
> What's the name of the polishes mate:thumb:


It's was Gary deans infinite cut/finish :buffer:


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Steviemk6 said:


> Haha thanks mate, couldn't justify the extra 15k towards the rs3. I think Matt and I spent close to 30hrs compounding alone!


I'd definitely like to see your car on a sunny day...let's hope Matts next open day is a sunny one....lol

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job :thumb:


----------



## detailR (Jul 23, 2016)

Fantasic work 
Amazing gloss right there.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Gixxer6 said:


> Great job, looking good. I was laughing at the registration plates getting a detail and then see in 2nd to last pic you blanked out the reg plate


I figure if any images are going to end up on car forums it will be the ones of full cars, not part reg plates and bald heads with no car



chongo said:


> Great work matt &a couple, what's this new cutting compound like matt, and using a MF pad as well so I take it it was pretty hard paint you where dealing with.


Rock hard mick, and really poor quality finish. The clarity difference was quite something



Smanderson117 said:


> Looks absolutely spot on guys, top quality attention to detail. I will just say though, your respirator wont be having any effect with that stubble!


I cant help my manliness :lol:


----------



## Graham225 (Jul 18, 2011)

Loving the attention to the detail...awesome


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

graham1970 said:


> I'd definitely like to see your car on a sunny day...let's hope Matts next open day is a sunny one....lol
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


When's this mate:thumb: definitely go to this again especially for sausage roll in the cafe:lol:


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

chongo said:


> When's this mate:thumb: definitely go to this again especially for sausage roll in the cafe


Was hoping you could persuade him Mick 😝👍

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

graham1970 said:


> Was hoping you could persuade him Mick 😝👍
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


Am sure Matt will do something soon:thumb::thumb: just before the silly season  what do you think matt :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

awesome relfection and gloss for a white motor, great attention to detail on the wheels, looks fab!


----------



## Steviemk6 (Nov 14, 2014)

graham1970 said:


> I'd definitely like to see your car on a sunny day...let's hope Matts next open day is a sunny one....lol
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


You may just have to live with pictures on a sunny day graham, not sure if I'd do the 16hr drive just for the meet haha......I know the coffee is good...but not that good. 🤔🤔


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Steviemk6 said:


> You may just have to live with pictures on a sunny day graham, not sure if I'd do the 16hr drive just for the meet haha......I know the coffee is good...but not that good. 🤔🤔


Well,up to you but I'm sure we could throw in a bacon butty...😁

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Epic as always dude:thumb:

sweet motor:driver:

i also spy a 16i:argie:


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Excellent work, I've worked on a lot of Audi paint and sometimes it seems like it's made of granite!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

moonstone mo said:


> Epic as always dude:thumb:
> 
> sweet motor:driver:
> 
> i also spy a 16i:argie:


You would have a fit if you had been round these last couple months bro


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

stangalang said:


> You would have a fit if you had been round these last couple months bro


Fair bit of the RS variant i take it?:devil::buffer:

I may pop over soon when im passing will give you a heads up..may bring your niece up with me too:speechles:lol:


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Top work as always Matt and I wouldnt expect anything less mate. :thumb:


----------

